# Rspca cross posted!



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

hi there


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

meh they did nothing for the injured fox in our back garden. We got an answer phone saying "out for lunch" ! or "well it's not our area of concern really".

I thought RSCPA did foxes? Poor thing clearly had a broken or badly damaged leg since it was hobbling about during the day then just sat under our hedge. We defrosted a joint of lamb and give it to the poor thing, was there for a few days then it just limped off with it's leg dragging behind it...hope it was ok in the end although i doubt it. =(


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

maybe bye maybe not


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

This can't be right because what about protected species?

RSPCA are not the best people in the world but this can't be 100% acurate, surely?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

good bye


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I definately want to see where that came from, im afraid I would need to see proof of that statement.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I definately want to see where that came from, im afraid I would need to see proof of that statement.


Someone we know contacted the RSPCA concerning this Si, it's a load of hokum apparently...something that was mooted but was shot down in flames.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

stephenie191 said:


> This can't be right because what about protected species?
> 
> RSPCA are not the best people in the world but this can't be 100% acurate, surely?


That's what i was thinking surely they can't just put down for example.
Bagders,Bats,Otters,Dormouse,Water voles'etc'etc.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry I edited this as I didn't feel I knew enough information on it, but as Ray says, it sounds like it's a load of blocks


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Why arnt you out with your veggies fixx?


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> hi there



what lol?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> what lol?


Just a friendly little hi! haha


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Just a friendly little hi! haha



oo are you saying u work for the RPCA lol?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> oo are you saying u work for the RPCA lol?


Not at all, haha


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Not at all, haha


Sweety...have you been licking the goats again?? :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Sweety...have you been licking the goats again?? :lol2:


:gasp: 
HOW DARE YOU!! I HAVE NOT,

i've been licking toadsssss


----------

